# Oh dear--Smiley's Yarns is going out of business



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Smiley's Yarns is retiring. No more bag sales in hotels in holiday season. If you're around Long Island, NY, you might want to check out their final sale.



Smileys Yarns - Special Internet Sales


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Never been there but sounds great. Sorry to hear it is shutting down.


----------



## CatKnit (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh no!!!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

😢


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

How sad. When I was a New Yorker I would come home with bags of great yarn. Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## noknitpurlock (5 mo ago)

This is sad. I remember when they had a physical location where you could go to the store and shop. Then that closed and they did the warehouse sales in Manhattan. End of an era.


----------

